# Yoga for Regular Guys



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 14, 2006)

Just got "Yoga for Regular Guys" by Diamond Dallas Page from the library.

Excellent book.  The former pro wrestler takes yoga out of the new age silliness and presents it to, well, regular guys.  Lots of good diet and health tips in there as well.  Full of humor, and as the cover says, "Yoga Babes Included".  Oh, and the forward is by Rob Zombie.  Very informative and entertaining book.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a firefighter friend who LOVES yoga.  The other guys on his baseball team tease him about it but he swears that part of the reason he is in such great shape is because of the yoga.  Seeing him out on the baseball field making some pretty amazing catches is a testament to his agility.

I will have to check the book out.  Maybe I can get the regular guy in my lie to give it a try.   Thanks for the heads up about it Jeff.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 15, 2006)

My yoga place has a guys class but alot of them come to whatever class is convenient.  Actually alot of hockey players, semi-professional, come to get more limber too.  I've added yoga into my stretching exercises after kickboxing.  I've noticed it helps alot in how I feel the next day.  And that's just 15 minutes added too.  It helps to have a teacher show you the right way, but you can get a book and do it at home as well.  One of those things that people don't think they can do, until they try it.   TW


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Apr 15, 2006)

I've thumbed through it...seems okay.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info I do Yoga as part of my routine. After one TKD class I had this knot in my back it did Yoga the next morning. It was gone after that!

Yoga is not just for chicks and girly guys!!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Apr 19, 2006)

Quite a few of the professional fighters at my club do yoga as well.  They speak of all kinds of benefits they have seen by adding it to their training regimen.  Both my son and daughters schools also have added yoga to their programs.

I think yoga, with all of its forms and varying degrees of intensity, can be suitable for just about anyone really


----------

